# computer/tech experts plz read:



## JaniceM (Jun 27, 2017)

Desktop PC-  Windows 7.  
Been having a variety of problems with it for approximately a year, purchased a new PC but still have desktop stuff etc. that I'd like to take care of before 'retiring' this one.  

A problem that's never occurred before happened twice today:  after turning it on, pages wouldn't load.  It said 'Firefox is configured for proxy server that's refusing connections.'  But pages wouldn't load on Chrome or IE either.  
Somehow, doing SystemRestore (back a few weeks) resolved it temporarily, but as I had to repeat this process it isn't a permanent fix, and might not work every time.  

Might someone be able to explain the problem, and if it's fixable?  
If so, plz use non-tech words-  I don't even know what a proxy server is.  

Thanks for any assistance/info.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 28, 2017)

Google 'proxy server' will give you a better understanding, I'm no longer a Windows expert, not even my OS's choice expert but this I do know.  Keeping updated & current with all applications & OS's is vital in today's computing.  Changes are made quite frequently, what with hacking/ransomware/,,,etc.  The older your OS becomes the more outdated & exposed your access will become.  What files you are trying access are on older connections that may not fit into the limitations of newer browser applications.  It's an ongoing battle for vendors to stay current & compatible with the powers that be.  Windows is the favorite target of hackers, so the older version of OS you have the more vulnerable it becomes.   

 I run 'Linux' with the current version of Firefox, I don't use Chrome/chromium since it's created & maintained by Google, if you have been reading about the hassle that Google is now confronted with overseas you will understand my reluctance to use it.  I also use Ghostery added on to firefox, it eliminates most of the popups & advertising that comes with surfing the web without needed protection or current apps.  I don't use ABP (it's more selective & paid to allow certain ads to filter through).  Linux & Apple are hackable, but less so than Windows simply because Windows is the low hanging fruit.  More users more targets.  Linux has the reputation for less hacking attempts simply because of the many versions of the OS, & is more closely watched than the proprietary OS's.  More eyes & immediate attention to intrusions or attempts.

 Good luck can't help much.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Desktop PC-  Windows 7.
> Been having a variety of problems with it for approximately a year, purchased a new PC but still have desktop stuff etc. that I'd like to take care of before 'retiring' this one.
> 
> A problem that's never occurred before happened twice today:  after turning it on, pages wouldn't load.  It said 'Firefox is configured for proxy server that's refusing connections.'  But pages wouldn't load on Chrome or IE either.
> ...



Since it seems that you are only using Firefox for a browser.  Have you tried resetting Firefox to default values?  If you don't have another browser on your setup.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/refresh-firefox-reset-add-ons-and-settings


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2017)

*I don't know what's causing your problem, but there were fixes for each browser if you google:

**"is configured for proxy server that's refusing connections"*


----------



## Mike (Jun 29, 2017)

If none of the above has worked or you can't get
on the Internet, then perhaps you should try and
"Restore" your PC/System to an earlier date, one
before you got the problem.

I hope that this helps.

Mike.


----------



## Deucemoi (Jun 29, 2017)

"paranoia reigns supreme"...updates pfffft... I have been using a copy of win xp dated 2006. It has never been updated which is turned off. I have no problems with malicious software. If you do then you are going to web sites you should probably stay away from. 

janicem; if you have no files on that misbehaving computer that you need I suggest you udgrade or reinstall a windows operating system of your choice.
linux is good for some but not all. it has a steep learning curve.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 29, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> ...linux is good for some but not all. it has a steep learning curve.


I've been hearing this same complaint since the 90's.  I have 8 senior female neighbors who say otherwise.  They use Linux on their ancient laptops/desktops for simple things, games, surfing, emails & photos & don't try to complicate things with trying to figure out the nuts & bolts.  They know it just works.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 29, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> *I don't know what's causing your problem, but there were fixes for each browser if you google:
> 
> **"is configured for proxy server that's refusing connections"*



That's funny.  When you google you come right back to this post.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 29, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> Desktop PC-  Windows 7.
> Been having a variety of problems with it for approximately a year, purchased a new PC but still have desktop stuff etc. that I'd like to take care of before 'retiring' this one.
> 
> A problem that's never occurred before happened twice today:  after turning it on, pages wouldn't load.  It said 'Firefox is configured for proxy server that's refusing connections.'  But pages wouldn't load on Chrome or IE either.
> ...


Maybe this will help, read the removal process.

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/the-proxy-server-is-refusing-connections-removal/

Who said Linux has a sharp learning curve?


----------



## Deucemoi (Jun 30, 2017)

son_of_perdition:"simple things, games, surfing, emails & photos & don't try to complicate things with trying to figure out the nuts & bolts"
I do believe I said that in a more or less roundabout way. if you are a linux geek and can do the programming needed to install a new piece of hardware then you are the one the learned the 'steep learning curve". I never had the patient to try. oh and yes most of the newer versions have the "windows like" interface.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 30, 2017)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I've been hearing this same complaint since the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At one time there was a step learning curve for Linux, but the same was true also with Windows.    Modern Linux versions all have GUI based applications to "do business" much like the way Windows does.

Of course, for the geek(whether Windows or linux) there's nothing more pleasing than to interact with the machine via the terminal, console or shell.


----------

